
China tightens Great Firewall by declaring unauthorised VPN services illegal - uaaa
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/policies-politics/article/2064587/chinas-move-clean-vpns-and-strengthen-great-firewall#comments
======
dmix
I wonder how much this costs in economic loss just to keep the populous in the
dark about the realities of the party?

Can you still access information you need in what ever industry youre in? Can
you find the right scientific answers to your questions? Does it slow down
traffic? Does it cripple innovation, R&D, and technology exports? etc

I'd love to see a study about this without being about politics. I remember
reading a book about China by a New Yorker journalist and he believes their
information control is very very effective and political dissent against the
party is pretty non existant - not just repressed but people just don't care.
So I'm curious at what external costs, other than the obvious loss of freedom
of politics, are a consequence.

~~~
Upvoter33
Unfortunately, it's not economic loss, it's economic gain. By building the
great firewall, China kept out Google, Facebook, Amazon, etc., and thus
enabled some huge companies to come into existence that likely otherwise
wouldn't have, e.g., Baidu, Tencent, etc. I'm surprised more countries aren't
doing this in order to enable their own IT worlds to come into existence.

------
7childe
the same day last year, China gov did say control VPN services as well. then,
tech triumphed. Always

